# Seafood Dip



## Uncle Bob (Dec 16, 2006)

1 Pkg Lipton Onion Soup Mix
16 oz sour cream
1/2 lb small or chopped cooked shrimp/crawfish
2 Hand fulls crab...lump/claw whatever
1 Tbl of horseradish
2 Tbl. Chili (NO BEANS)
Cayenne to taste..

Mix and chill for 2 or 3 hours...

Might wanna double this as it goes fast!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 16, 2006)

Looks great - thanks!!!!


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 16, 2006)

Uncle Bob your Seafood Dip looks great and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jenyfari (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm going to head down the road today and buy the ingredients for this one. Sounds great!!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 17, 2006)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> 1 Pkg Lipton Onion Soup Mix
> 16 oz sour cream
> 1/2 lb small or chopped cooked shrimp/crawfish
> 2 Hand fulls crab...lump/claw whatever
> ...


 
Just a question. "Chili" is what? The meat mixture, or a hot pepper?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 17, 2006)

Cliveb - actually it's both. "Chili pepper" is the popular term for hot (rather than sweet capsicums (peppers), but it is also the popular name for the spicy mixture/entree (which can be vegetarian as well as meat).

In the case of the above recipe, I believe what is meant is 2 tablespoons of the "mixture", canned or homemade, but formulated without beans.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 17, 2006)

Breezy is totally correct...the chili refered to in the recipe is the canned chili with no beans...Not chili pepper.....


----------



## Jenyfari (Dec 17, 2006)

Not sure we have the canned chilli here in Australia. I still intend to make this though so will take a good look around for it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 17, 2006)

I would think if you cannot find canned chili....then option 1..add just a wee bit of cumin..and maybe chili powder (the blend of spices) Option 2: just leave it out...you will probably not miss it!

Enjoy!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 17, 2006)

Or - if you're a chili fan - just make a batch up for yourself (it freezes so well!!) & save a few dollops for the dip!!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 17, 2006)

Chil*e *with an e = the pepper

Chil*i *with an i = the stew

I have to be honest that I don't like the idea of putting cooked hamburger into this dip ... but maybe chili sauce or cocktail sauce or sriracha sauce might be good.  Just MO.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 17, 2006)

FIGHT!! FIGHT!!! LOL!  LOL!!!

Actually, jennyema, I just looked it up in my good old Webster's dictionary, & "Chili" with an i = the hot capsicum/pepper **or** the dish made with it, while "Chile" with an e - the South American country of Chile.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 17, 2006)

Looky here. 

Or the Chile Pepper Institute It would be embarassing if they spelled it wrong!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 17, 2006)

LIke I said - FIGHT!  FIGHT!  LOL!!!!!

This is the sort of question you could probably ask a slew of people & get a variety of answers.  I know - let's sic Webster's on Google & the Chile Pepper Institute & see what happens - lol!!!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 19, 2006)

Please! Please! No fighting - it's too close to Xmas!!!  

I think you'll find that "Chile/Chili/Chilli/Chilly/Chily" is spelt in all sorts of ways and, unfortunately, despite our attempts to be purist, it's too late. 

The Spanish word, "Chile" (strictly speaking, a Mexican nahuatl word) does not change - in Spanish. But I've looked on Indian, Pakistani, Malay and English websites and it's spelt any which way you like. 

The unfortunate result of a living language!


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 19, 2006)

Personally, I would never mix seafood with lipton onion soup or Chili.

If you are wanting to make something easy to mix together:
1 Can cream of shrimp soup
1 8 oz pkg cream cheese
Splashes of Worchestershire sauce
Any or all the shrimp/seafood that you want

Serve with crackers or veggies.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 19, 2006)

Cliveb - I was just kidding.  To be honest, regardless of whether I'm talking about the pepper or the dish (which I'm making tonight for dinner by the way), whatever letter ("i" or "e") my finger hits when I'm typing stays.  I imagine the point gets across, regardless of the spelling. : )


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 19, 2006)

Cream of Shrimp soup.......Gag!!!!!!


----------



## kimbaby (Dec 19, 2006)

yum gotta try this! Thanks...


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 20, 2006)

As for onion soup mix, creamed soups, etc.  We all find some that are  unique.  I was looking on the packaged ingredients list on a few envelopes on the spice isle.  I had most of the ingredients at home.  But I rely on the mixes and soups just like everyone else.  As to say whether to cut an onion for a bit or not.  
   A while back, I got the bright idea "why not try cooking or serving a food like fish with the things it naturally eats".  Booboo, disaster, and not recommended!!!!!   It will turn out disgusting.  
   Chili in the dip would be something worth the adventure and probably very good.  Will be trying this very soon.


----------

